# Salem, Oregon



## ripjames (Jul 11, 2008)

looking for a group in Salem, Oregon.  I would prefer either a Day group for during the week Tue through Thur, or a Saturday group at any time.  I am fairly new to DnD and would prefer a 4e group but I'm willing to learn any system I just already have the books for DnD 4e.


----------

